# 2018 Sierra Dash and radio electrical reset when plowing.



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

So researching I found this same issue with 2014/2015 GM trucks with plow prep packages. You would think my 2018 they would have fixed this issue. Haven't found anything direct for 2018 trucks but did find this for the early trucks. Maybe it matters that I'm using an older western 3 plug pro plus?

Anyone else have this problem or know what the fix is?

https://www.gmupfitter.com/files/media/photo/695/UI Bulletin 124b.pdf


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

My understanding is the problem continues on newer trucks. Just did a 2020. Installed the gm provided harness cause the dealer didn’t know how to install it! Idiots! Then there is a matching plow harness from plow manufacturer


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I don’t think it would matter what plow you use there is still a “load dump” issue


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ff1241 said:


> So researching I found this same issue with 2014/2015 GM trucks with plow prep packages. You would think my 2018 they would have fixed this issue.


Everything @Western1 said is correct. The only thing I wanted to add is that as far as GM is concerned they _did _fix the problem. By adding that harness.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

From my perspective all mfg are more concerned with towing than plowing. Look at all of the advancements over the years focused on max payload and towing capabilities. Now think about advancements towards plowing. Subaru offers defrosters mounted at the bottom of the windshield, see any trucks that have that? How about heated blindspot mirrors? How many 3/4 ton diesel trucks are "technically" limited on what plow than can run due to Front GAWR?

From a business standpoint I can see why, I'm sure there is a huge difference in the percentage of trucks that tow vs plow.


----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

I got my 2018 used and it didn’t have the harness with it so I’m working at finding one for it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

ff1241 said:


> I got my 2018 used and it didn't have the harness with it so I'm working at finding one for it.


Your Chevy dealer should be able to supply one at no charge under warranty


----------



## captadamnj (Jan 20, 2004)

Put a 2019 HD in service this year with a Western MVP Plus. Harness came with truck, I did the install myself, buying the $25 Western kit, as well, which connects to the plow motor on one end and the GM harness on the other, makes this a 3 plug setup. I guess in your case it would become a 4 plug setup. But the electrical principle makes sense, if the problem is the alternator overcharge, then a relay to prevent the condition when the plow motor is running makes sense. I'm really not sure there would be a better factory solution, and no point in installing from the factory if end user has no intention of using. I am happy with this.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Definitely load dump! 
It happened on my 2017 GMC W/ Fisher....Had to add the 3rd plug.
Why not just do this at install??


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ratherbfishin said:


> Why not just do this at install??


Because it is extra work and not all trucks have the symptom.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Because it is extra work and not all trucks have the symptom.


Curious why they all don't.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Curious why they all don't.


How does a posi trac rear end work on a Plymouth? I don't know... It just does.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Curious why they all don't.


4 years later, officially they have no idea why only certain trucks do it. If the engineers secretly know why, they arent talking.

Despite the way it sounds on here, it's actually fairly rare. We only encounter a couple per season that are affected and we haven't come across any pattern yet.


----------



## ff1241 (Dec 4, 2010)

Got all the parts ordered and two of the western kits for the two plows I have. Just hope the bolts of the oldest plow don’t break off on the motor. Lots of penetrating oil and a little heat to make things go smoothly are planned.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I had work done on a 6 year old Chevy there mechanic said there on down swing whatever that means


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

I had this issue on my 2015 GMC from day one and it was the subject of numerous threads back then as there was no remedy at that time. Took GM well over a year to develop the harness. My dealer installed the harness incorrectly and I had to replace my battery plow cable to fix it. If I don’t connect the third plug my dash blanks out every time I lift the plow. All those years of GM trucks not having enough amperage to operate the plow and now there’s too much and it has to be “dumped” via a relay so as not to damage other sensitive electronics in the truck. Personally I never cared for the fix but what do I know.....


----------



## chrishill3677 (Dec 17, 2019)

Western, Fisher, and Snowex sell a 200 amp fuse and wire kit to solve this issue.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

chrishill3677 said:


> Western, Fisher, and Snowex sell a 200 amp fuse and wire kit to solve this issue.


Yeah, no. The 200amp fuse has nothing to do with that issue.


----------



## schl1951 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hey ...I have a 2017 chevy 2500 and I need a harness so I went to the dealer and they acted stupid like they never heard of it ..so I called GM and they were pulling the same thing and I told them heres the bulletin number and wow there it is they called the dealer on the phone dealer said ok they can do it ..gm lady hung up and the service lady said we have to test the truck to see if you need the harness and that will be 170.00 to see if I need it wtf


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

schl1951 said:


> Hey ...I have a 2017 chevy 2500 and I need a harness so I went to the dealer and they acted stupid like they never heard of it ..so I called GM and they were pulling the same thing and I told them heres the bulletin number and wow there it is they called the dealer on the phone dealer said ok they can do it ..gm lady hung up and the service lady said we have to test the truck to see if you need the harness and that will be 170.00 to see if I need it wtf


Well that's chitty. I think I have some extras at the shop - I'll check Monday and let you know


----------



## schl1951 (Feb 15, 2020)

cwren2472 said:


> Well that's chitty. I think I have some extras at the shop - I'll check Monday and let you know


 Thank you appreciate it ....


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I would tell them to kiss you know what. Test it to see if it needs the harness? That’s B S.


----------



## schl1951 (Feb 15, 2020)

Hey thanks to everyone for there help ....Now one more question the western fleet flex system 4 pin controller gets hot to the touch and shut it off to cool off and it never turns back on second one in a year ..wiring harness is 3 yrs old had it on 2 trucks and it seems to lead to that but they work and just out of no where they get hot ..and there junk .took the new one I brought back to the dealer and they said they warranty for 90 days I used it for a month than no more snow any ideas ...


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Whole controller gets hot? Just the pad?


----------



## schl1951 (Feb 15, 2020)

around the pad front and back and starts going down handle but it blows up by than ..thanks


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

schl1951 said:


> around the pad front and back and starts going down handle but it blows up by than ..thanks


That's an added feature from DD...hand warmer just like a heated steering wheel.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

schl1951 said:


> Hey thanks to everyone for there help ....Now one more question the western fleet flex system 4 pin controller gets hot to the touch and shut it off to cool off and it never turns back on second one in a year ..wiring harness is 3 yrs old had it on 2 trucks and it seems to lead to that but they work and just out of no where they get hot ..and there junk .took the new one I brought back to the dealer and they said they warranty for 90 days I used it for a month than no more snow any ideas ...


i have a 12 year old Western MVP with the 4 pin controller; have had 2 or 3 go bad on me over the years, but they don't get hot - just start working only sporadically. May want to check the wiring.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

schl1951 said:


> Hey thanks to everyone for there help ....Now one more question the western fleet flex system 4 pin controller gets hot to the touch and shut it off to cool off and it never turns back on second one in a year ..wiring harness is 3 yrs old had it on 2 trucks and it seems to lead to that but they work and just out of no where they get hot ..and there junk .took the new one I brought back to the dealer and they said they warranty for 90 days I used it for a month than no more snow any ideas ...


2 dead controllers that failed the same way is either really, really, really bad luck, or the control harness is damaged somewhere - I would check where it comes through the firewall first. I would also check the power/ground cable (particularly where it comes through the grill) as the controls run through there as well.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

schl1951 said:


> Hey ...I have a 2017 chevy 2500 and I need a harness so I went to the dealer and they acted stupid like they never heard of it ..so I called GM and they were pulling the same thing and I told them heres the bulletin number and wow there it is they called the dealer on the phone dealer said ok they can do it ..gm lady hung up and the service lady said we have to test the truck to see if you need the harness and that will be 170.00 to see if I need it wtf


That is bullshot. Do you have another dealer that you can try. Maybe a good one? That is a scam.

Here is the bulletin

https://www.gmupfitter.com/files/media/photo/745/UI Bulletin 124f.pdf

Says right in the bulletin that it will be provided and installed free of charge.


----------



## Brightonc (10 mo ago)

I’ve got the same problem with my 2017 Silverado 1500, have the harness installed and it still does it. Mm1 7.5’


----------

